# Criticized-tips?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not sure if there is a way to make the slow horse go faster. If its a lesson horse its probably had everything done to it and its just decided it has one speed and thats it. You might try driving him with your body. Meaning speed up your rocking motion in the saddle. when you are riding normally keeping your pelvis rocking at the same speed as the horse is going he will stay at that speed. if you increase the rocking faster than he is going he should speed up. I'm really bad at explaing this stuff, hope that makes sense. 
On a faster horse I was always taught to sit the trot like you had a $100 bill behind your backside and you are to try to not lose it. In that position you will deepen your seat and loosen up your thighs. Again hope that makes sense. :?
I want to add I've never had lessons so the above may be totally wrong :lol: Also when I ask my horse to go forward I push my hands forward and start the forward rocking with my body. She a good horse though and usually just goes with a kiss.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, I will most certainly try that out.  

I do sit the trot - but they seem to insist he slow down to not bump into the other horses, so I need to figure out how exactly to do that. I love your tip for the slow one - if I ride him tomorrow I'll let you know how it goes. :wink:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Vida had the right idea for the slow horse, and actually the same goes for the fast horse, just the opposite way around. When you're riding, you should be able to control the horse (speed as well as turning) without using your hands at all, so really deepen your seat and _think_ slow with your body and aids. Do NOT rely on your hands to slow the horse down. Another thing is to circle the horse whenever he gets too fast, and keep circling until he drops down to the speed you want. 
I'll post more later... my brain's not with me right now..


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

horseylover1_1 said:


> ...when they tell me to check him back, I usually pull gently on the reins. But, he stops. (Or walks)...


How much do you pull on the reins? A steady pull? A slight juggle of the reins? A quick jerk?

I'm sure as a lesson horse, he's learned that any rein pressure = a downward transition. So, as strange as it sounds for a fast horse, I would recommend keeping your leg on him while asking him to slow down. When you ask him to slow (with reins) do you feel him slowly transitioning down to a walk? If so, right at this moment, give a little pressure with your legs. Or, does he immediately screech to a halt? If so, then use the leg pressure at the same time as the reining back. In both cases, when you do pull with the reins, give the reins right back to him. Kind of a "hey, slow down, but keep going too!"

Circling often works wonders too. 

And hey, those sore thighs you've been having! Good for you! You're building muscle!! :lol:


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Equina said:


> horseylover1_1 said:
> 
> 
> > ...when they tell me to check him back, I usually pull gently on the reins. But, he stops. (Or walks)...
> ...


I would say steady pull or slight juggle, depending on how fast he is really going. I can not circle, because the barn is 1. very small 2. it is forbidden 3. if I did, it can mess up the trotting of the other horses. We can circle, but only if instructed, And usually, that is only when we get close. =( I have to say, they have the cheapest insurance or something. But they have lots of young children, and you know.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

Forbidden to circle? Has your instructor specifically said this??

If a rider cannot control a horse, then they should be in private or lunge line lessons. If a rider can control a horse, then they would be able to successfully turn a circle and should be allowed to do so!

One time in a lesson (of 8 riders) we were practicing flying lead changes and all 8 of us rode on a large figure-8 simultaneously. It was so much fun because we had to be totally aware of each other to avoid collisions in the center. We all had control of our horses and it was fun to keep having to adjust tempo and speed.

I think I'm off on a tangent, but I was so surprised to hear that directing your horse on a circle was "forbidden!" Maybe if the instructors allowed the riders to control their own horses then the horse would listen when its rider asked it to slow down or speed up. 

Anyways, lets see how things go in your lesson tomorrow! Looking forward to hearing who you ride and how you do!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Eek.. no steady pull! That starts a tug-of-war game with your horse, and your horse will ALWAYS win. Try a check-and-give motion with one rein - don't see-saw with both hands! Checking and giving is a good way to keep your horse's attention on you and bring him back down as well. Just make sure you keep leg on to keep him moving forwards instead of dropping down to another gait. 

That is so odd about the circling thing. Very very strange. I couldn't imagine NOT circling! How do you supple your horse and ask him to bend around your leg? How do you teach him to do a good 10 or 20 m circle? I don't get it! I'm trying so hard to wrap my head around it, but that's WEIRD! Even when I was young I was taught to be able to circle and work around other riders... especially for showing, you HAVE to be able to work around other riders that aren't all going the same direction or speed...What do you do to prepare for the hassles of shows? This is blowing my mind!!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Equina said:


> One time in a lesson (of 8 riders) we were practicing flying lead changes and all 8 of us rode on a large figure-8 simultaneously. It was so much fun because we had to be totally aware of each other to avoid collisions in the center. We all had control of our horses and it was fun to keep having to adjust tempo and speed.


In my lessons (back when I took lessons *sigh* I miss them so much!) we used to do these types of things a lot, because we had to prepare our horses for the warmup ring at shows where horses will be coming at us from all directions... and it was fun! We used to do the figure-8 lead change thing as well, among other things


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah... they don't want ppl who can control their horse to make the others (kids) stumble. *rolls eyes* I mean, the barn has little place to avoid any collisions, but IDK. When I get a horse of my own (my first horse, squee!) I probably won't ride there anymore. But, umm yeah. Any movements I do have to be invisible.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

How many people are in a lesson? How big is the space? If there isn't much room for you guys, it sounds the exact opposite of safe... I mean, not even enough room to circle? NOT SAFE. What if one horse spooked? 
Holy crow I'm riled up about this one! I've never heard of such ... you know what. I would move stables, that one sounds... special... No offence meant, but it doesn't sound safe.


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Umm well it is like the only stable around. =( The barn is big, but only the very edge is used. There is enough room to circle, but then the other rider would have to pass you and they do not want them to pass you up. I hate it. = 9


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to ride like that. I don't mean to sound harsh, but I just couldn't imagine...


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

So...they do not allow riders to circle or pass each other... Do you all just ride nose-to-tail? No wonder your faster lesson horse breaks gait down to a walk! Otherwise he'll run into the horse in front of him!

If it is the only stable around, where do you plan to keep your horse when you get him/her? 

Would it be possible to take private lessons at this stable? Then you'd have the arena to yourself and you could actually work with the horse, not just play "follow the leader."


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> Vida had the right idea for the slow horse, and actually the same goes for the fast horse, just the opposite way around. When you're riding, you should be able to control the horse (speed as well as turning) without using your hands at all, so really deepen your seat and _think_ slow with your body and aids. Do NOT rely on your hands to slow the horse down. Another thing is to circle the horse whenever he gets too fast, and keep circling until he drops down to the speed you want.
> I'll post more later... my brain's not with me right now..


Wow I was right? Not bad for self taught :wink:


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, private lessons are 60.00 for like 20 minutes of riding, so yeah. =( We can pass, but only if we get really close, or something. There are only 3 people in a lesson, not like 8+ It is not as bad as it sounds.

I'll keep my horse at a private stables, but I just found out there may ba this one place to ride for free (a friends) with better riding and stuff. All the places to board around here don't really give lessons. 

btw, we can not 1. saddle the horses 2. mount without a mounting block (usually) 3. bother a horse in its enviroment at ALL. 4. give treats 5. brush the tail 6. pick out their feet 7. go into stalls

It is so strict b/c the little kids could get kicked. You only have to be 3 years old, which is too yearly to ride with the bigger, older students. I think they shuld have a day just for older students, maybe 11+


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, that is strict! I used to teach a 3 year old in a private lesson setting, and it was so much fun! We spent 99% of the time walking though, her little head couldn't handle trotting! Anyways, the first thing I did with her was teach her how to handle herself around the pony - this included how to be safe picking out feet, saddling, riding, and giving treats. I still had to keep my eye on her and help her a ton, but she was taught how to do things properly right off the bat. 
I would maybe talk to the manager of your barn and suggest an "older kids day" of sorts... it just seems rediculous how strict they are!!

And Vida, that's awesome for being self-taught!! I took regular lessons (at least 1 per week) from the time I was 4 1/2 to around 18...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

:lol: There is a big difference between learning dressage and knowing how to trail ride which is what I do. I don't have to know near as much :lol: 
It may be an insurance rule as far as what they can do with a horse. I can see reasons for all of their rules when small children are concerned. If they have large numbers of children around and not enough eyes to keep track of them all, its best to have rules like that for safety and liabilities sake.


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I totally understand not wanting to take private lessons for $60/20 mins!

The rules of using a mounting block (prevents unnecessary strain on horses' backs) and not brushing the tails (daily brushing=broken hairs) make sense to me. 

But the others are all necessary things to learn to do with horses!

Every place where I've taken lessons has required an "evaluation" lesson first. At this lesson, I would show that I could groom, tack up, and at some barns even warm-up on my own, safely. If I didn't safely "pass" the evaluation lesson, then I'd be required to not start any of these activities in the future until the time of my lessons with my instructor. If I did "pass," then I was allowed to come to my lesson early to tack up and then the the entire time of my lesson would be spent riding. 

It sounds like you're kind of stuck in this situation with no other lesson barns around. When do you plan on getting your own horse? If it's soon, you may consider starting to look for a trainer who will come to your barn to work with the two of you. Or try to find an experienced rider (your friend maybe?) who would give you lessons on your horse for a lower fee than a professional.

I'm sure once you get your own horse and get to experience ALL the perks of horses, you'll be much happier!


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, it is insurance. I have been to places where you can do everything, but this is just not one of those places. *shrug*

My ride went pretty good, and the rocking worked. (I rdoe the slow one) I may be upgraded to another horse, so I can ride 3. Squeee! 

I am planning on looking for horses after tax season. I am so looking forward to it, *sigh*


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Glad to hear the rocking worked. Learn what you can from the place you are at. I think any time in the saddle is a lesson :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow, your lessons are expensive!! Especially since they are group ones! I had dressage lessons $25 for an hour one-on-one or $20 for a trail ride.... I'm really dissappointed in some of the people giving lessons now-a-days (not saying anything about your stable in particular). They don't have people with experience teaching... Not going to name anyplaces, but I sold a horse for a friend and when the new owner would come to ride him it was a sad, sad sight. She'd spent thousands of dollars taking lessons for years.... Her position was horrible, she didn't know what a lead was, she'd never canetered before, she didn't know how a bit worked, and more.... She even told me that she learned more in an hour with me than she learned through all of her lessons.... Poor girl even thought when her horse flexed vertically that he was being mean and wanting to buck....


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ouch. Yeah, lessons are pricey. About 30 dollars for 20min. to 30min. This time, we only had 2 ppl, including me, with one instructor. It was nice, too. I forgot ti mention we CAN unsaddle, so it is not cutting you out from the horse experience too much.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Lol, I think I've only unsaddle a horse once where I work..... but that's just because I'm lazy... they give me another horse all ready to go or I go clean stalls while someone else unsaddles it for me.... except when i worked at camp....... my entire job was to saddle, unsaddle, and lead elementry kids around the pasture.....


----------

